# Cutting down a Nodwell 110 OE rearend to fit a Nodwell 60



## Trackrig

A Nodwell 60 uses a T-16 rear end whereas a Nodwell 110 uses an OC15 rear end.  I would like to put the heavier 110 rear end into a 60.  60 rear ends are hard to find parts for and they're obviously weaker than the larger 110 rear ends.  A 110 rear end would never break in a 60.

 The challenge or problem is the 110 rear end is wider than the 60 and it's meant to use larger tracks.  A 110 is approx. 87" from center to center of the drive sprockets and the 60 is about 81" center to center, or 6" narrower.

 On the 110 you could unbolt the axle tubes from the center housing, cut the mounting flange off, cut 3" off of the axle tube and then reweld the flange on.  That takes care of the first problem.

 The second is the axle itself, they also need to be 3" shorter.  These could be cut and rewelded, but I'd prefer not to.  I may have actually found axles that are 3" shorter.

 We have a Go-Tract 1000 that originally came with a T-16 rear end.  It was removed and an OC15 rear end from a 110 was installed.  When we received the machine, one of the axles was twisted, but not broken.  A new axle was surprisingly easy to obtain and I think there's more of them available.  Maybe people have done more of these transplants than I thought.

 And the third challenge is to mount the narrow T-16 drive hubs and sprockets to a 110 rear end to drive the 60 tracks.  This I'll have to do more research on.

 I have access to several 110 rear ends so that's not a problem.

 Does anyone have experience with, knowledge of, or know someone who has put the larger 110 rear end under a 60?

 Thanks,
 Bill


----------



## redlinenwt

I have a 89 foremost 60C that came with the OC-15.
So factory parts are available.
I think alltrack also used 15 in some of there 60 sized machines.
I do have the manual's for mine if you are interested in the part#'s


----------



## Trackrig

I found most of an answer to my question.  What's been done my GoTrack was to use the OC15 center section with modified axle tubes and axles to then use the planetary gears and drive sprockets from the original T16 rear end.  

Even though I started pursuing this modification because I tore up the planetaries in the T16 rear end on my CF60, it appears they made this modification because it's the center section (pumpkin) of the T16 that gives people more problems than the planetaries.  So installing the Nodwell 110 rear center section takes care of the problem. Track Industries can supply the parts.

Track Industries LTD
5529 3rd Street SE,
Calgary, AB  T2H 1K1  Canada
Keith Adamson
Parts Manager
parts@trackindustries.com
403.255.5323 

Have fun,
Bill


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I have a 110 oc 15 up here


----------



## rbp

*help with a Foremost Nodwell 240*

I'm trying to help a friend who recently bought a used Foremost Nodwell 240.   The brakes lock up on him.    After 10 minutes or so they are ok.   Any ideas what is going wrong?   Also he would like an owner/operator manual if you know of one available.   Thanks


----------

